# Hourly Rates For Payloader And Backhoes ?



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

How Much Should I Charge Per Hour For:
Payloader
Payloader With 12 Foot Pusher
Backhoe 
Backhoe With A 12 Foot Pusher
New Holland Skid 185 With A 10 Foot Pusher
Dump With A 9 Ft. Plow 3 Yard Sander

I Am Pricing A Large Job By The Hour. Per There Request.
I Would Like To Get An Idea On What Other Companys Charge Before I Submit A Bid.

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

gary smith;414183 said:


> How Much Should I Charge Per Hour For:
> Payloader
> Payloader With 12 Foot Pusher
> Backhoe
> ...


I've been reading quite a few posts over the last year and some people seem to charge very little for loaders that cost an arm and a leg. In other words, a bobcat will get let's say $100/hr. The loader should then get around $200/hr or what the heck is it doing...not making any money because of the high cost. Don't give it away.

I know it's not easy, but if you don't get enough, might as well not use it.
Consider this, some guys get close to $80/hr for just shovels...

Rates are so different around North America that you'll need someone from your own area on here to post to help you.

Around here, we get around $100/hr for a bobcat plus delivery time to the site and back to the shop. So if I put in 8 hrs, I get at least 10 and that's a given.

A front end loader will go for $180 to $220. A bobcat usually will cost 50k and a loader around 120 to 140k.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

snow pushers go 250 an hour for 12-18 footers, they do move a lot of snow and make sure your clients know that or else they will think your off your nut

same with larger rubbertire loaders 250 an hr for stacking or moving

backhoe straight out regular bucket never less that 125, more like 150 an hr

people are charging 95-115 an hr for skidsteer, which is low to me but what ive adapted to

triaxle dump for snow removal or relocation 150-200 an hr


mason dump with 9 foot plow at least 115 an hr, same for the spreader time, plus materials used
8 foot plow on a pickup at least 85 an hour, hopefully more like 105 an hour, people keep killing the rates 

im all for putting the prices out there to keep the state of the industry on an incline, people are out there selling truck time for 60 and 70 an hour, which heck in 1983 i was charging my clients 85 an hour per truck and my hoes got 200 an hr, and wish diesel was still 65 cents a gallon and my brand new ford cost me 18500 instead of 38k


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's good to hear your getting good money to plow, hopefully i'll be up in that range in the future..... are you sure your only 22 years old?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

23 now hah, been around snow all my life, dad did it all his since the late 70s used to be a lot larger, had some malls and stuff, now its easier to sub

did a stint with brickman, learned a lot of pricing big stuff, ended up missing my own thing and came back to it


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*plow rates*

We have seen a big jump this year.
Drive that were 20-25 are now 30+
The fuel costs last year hurt us and we have long drives between several routes
(seems like we pass other drivers going back where we came from -- should trade)

A few years ago we were 60/hour and use a cooking timer.
Now 80+ and start door to door for the 'on-call' business.
We get a fair number of weekenders that didnt know it snowed up here
while they were gone.

Dont know heavy equipment rates but guess they would be double summer rates.

btw we do some drives for meals-on-wheels gratus and it not only feels good
they dont forget when asked for a referal
makes up for the whiners and moaners in their escalades

tc


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

mrbrickman;415218 said:


> snow pushers go 250 an hour for 12-18 footers, they do move a lot of snow and make sure your clients know that or else they will think your off your nut
> 
> same with larger rubbertire loaders 250 an hr for stacking or moving
> 
> ...


wow, $150 for a dump truck?

Unless you live in an area that doesn't have many triaxles or moves fill and topsoil all winter long, you are getting hosed.

I can get them all night long for $55-$60 an hour in the winter. And $70-$75 in the summer for moving fill. They have no work in the winter.

If you had a dedicated salt truck and someone offered you a job using it to spread calcium for dust control, you can't expect to charge full pop when the machine isn't working, because there are lots of guys just happy to see their equipment work, even if for less.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Avitare;415240 said:


> We have seen a big jump this year.
> Drive that were 20-25 are now 30+
> The fuel costs last year hurt us and we have long drives between several routes
> (seems like we pass other drivers going back where we came from -- should trade)
> ...


heavy equipment is cheaper in the winter because otherwise it's not working. I can get a rental from Komatsu at a fraction of the cost for my summer rate because other than snow, they sit in the yard.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

theyre my triaxles and what i charge the client for snow REMOVAL, relocating snow out to my yard..there aint any single owner operator dump drivers out there picking up their own snow contracts, just to specialize in moving snow for the customer

as a contractor yes, i hire trucks for 250-350 an 8 hr day in summer or winter when i need help.

the client knows snow relocation is a rare service and my charges reflect this

a triaxle dedicated to hauling here costs me 1250 in registration, 650 in IFTA fuel tax, 600 in tires, 4800 in fuel (about 180 on a full work week) and 2200 in insurance per year

its a lot of overhead to be sitting around all winter, best try to make something good out of winter with them


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mrbrickman;415218 said:


> im all for putting the prices out there to keep the state of the industry on an incline, people are out there selling truck time for 60 and 70 an hour, which heck in 1983 i was charging my clients 85 an hour per truck and my hoes got 200 an hr, and wish diesel was still 65 cents a gallon and my brand new ford cost me 18500 instead of 38k


If your 23 now, how old were you in 1983?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

about negative 4 months its a quote from the old man, who was 27 in 1983


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mrbrickman;416415 said:


> about negative 4 months its a quote from the old man, who was 27 in 1983


I figured, I quote the old man sometimes too.


----------



## C.Csnowdivision (Jan 19, 2010)

snow pushers go 250 an hour for 12-18 footers, they do move a lot of snow and make sure your clients know that or else they will think your off your nut

same with larger rubbertire loaders 250 an hr for stacking or moving

backhoe straight out regular bucket never less that 125, more like 150 an hr

people are charging 95-115 an hr for skidsteer, which is low to me but what ive adapted to

triaxle dump for snow removal or relocation 150-200 an hr


mason dump with 9 foot plow at least 115 an hr, same for the spreader time, plus materials used
8 foot plow on a pickup at least 85 an hour, hopefully more like 105 an hour, people keep killing the rates 

im all for putting the prices out there to keep the state of the industry on an incline, people are out there selling truck time for 60 and 70 an hour, which heck in 1983 i was charging my clients 85 an hour per truck and my hoes got 200 an hr, and wish diesel was still 65 cents a gallon and my brand new ford cost me 18500 instead of 38k 

Where in Montanna are you? I'm in Wyoming and was curious to compare rates


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

C.Csnowdivision;978576 said:


> snow pushers go 250 an hour for 12-18 footers, they do move a lot of snow and make sure your clients know that or else they will think your off your nut $100.00\hr
> 
> same with larger rubbertire loaders 250 an hr for stacking or moving
> 
> ...


I think our rates have been the same for the last 20 years. I kid you not those are the rtes in my area.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

From Landscape Ontario...

2010 Equipment Charge-out Rates

The following are standard equipment charge-out rates for the snow and ice management industry. Rates include the cost of related overheads, but do not include any cost for materials or stand-by fees*. 
These rates are suggested for company owned equipment; rental equipment should be treated as a subcontract. 



3/4 ton pickup with plow and/or salter: $115/hr. 
Skid steer: $120/hr. 
Five-ton dump truck, including plow and/or salter: $140/hr. 
Agricultural tractor, 60 hp or less: $95/hr. 
Agricultural tractor, 60-90 hp: $130/hr. 
Agricultural tractor, 90-150 hp: $225/hr. 
Agricultural tractor, 150 hp plus: $300/hr. 
Loader, one-yard: $135/hr. 
Loader, three-yard: $300/hr. 
Tri-axle truck: $150/hr. 

* Stand-by fees may increase the cost of a contract.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;978742 said:


> From Landscape Ontario...
> 
> 2010 Equipment Charge-out Rates
> 
> ...


Man you can get equipment alot cheaper than that here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I wish we could get those rates too trust me.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We get close to neiges rates. Some about 10-20% higher.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

There are some high rates on this thread. I need to move. Triaxle dump or equivalent is getting $70 an hour without travel. Some guys are lowballing and going down to $65 an hour. I have them and use them all summer long. A full semi with aluminum box is $90-$95 an hour. No wonder I can't make any money around here!


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Vancouver B.C.
1 ton w/plow $125.00 3 hr min
+salter $155.00 "
Bobcat $110.00-125.00 4 hr min
3-5 ton w/plow $140.00-155.00 3 hr min
all operators double time straight up = $48.00- 60.00 p/hr
An Operator who never refuses work......Priceless.



Now all we need is some d#*n snow.
:bluebounc :bluebounc snow dance for the Olympics:bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

hitachiman 200;979127 said:


> Vancouver B.C.
> 1 ton w/plow $125.00 3 hr min
> +salter $155.00 "
> Bobcat $110.00-125.00 4 hr min
> ...


I think I will move to Canada or Montana and set up shop, charge the rates we get in MN, and get all those accounts. 
Can't wait!!!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We don't do hourly rate contracts except for relocating snow. But for bidding purposes we use
Skidsteer- $90
Skidsteer w pusher- $110/125
1-1.5yd TLB- $125-150 with 12ft pusher
2yard loader- $200
3-4yard loader $300-375
3/4 - 1 ton truck w plow- $125
Single Axle Dump(F800Size)- $150

For Relocating-
Skidsteer- $125
1-1.5yd TLB- $150 
2yard loader- $250
3-4yard loader $375
3/4 - 1 ton truck w plow- $125 For clean up
Single Axle Dump(F800Size)- $150 with 14-16Yd Grain Body
Tandem/Tri-Axle $175

We get 4 hour minimums for any piece we bring to the property for relocating snow, we only relocate to other areas on site, will not take snow to a "snow dump" as they don't exist here. We do not charge mobilization charges for moving equipment as a seperate fee, the clock on the 4 hours starts when we roll out of our yard and stops when we return. We have never done removal on a site further than a half hour drive from our yard.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

around here guys are happy getting $55 hr for a loader with 12' pusher. Its crazy, I wont work that cheap. Pick ups and small dumps I got subs working for $35 an hour. And their is no shortage of guys willing to do it. This fall I had guys looking for work call and OFFER to work for less, had 1 guy with a new 2009 f350 asking for $18 an hour.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

nms0219;979618 said:


> around here guys are happy getting $55 hr for a loader with 12' pusher. Its crazy, I wont work that cheap. Pick ups and small dumps I got subs working for $35 an hour. And their is no shortage of guys willing to do it. This fall I had guys looking for work call and OFFER to work for less, had 1 guy with a new 2009 f350 asking for $18 an hour.


I sure bet they are some "quality" help.....


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

For 18 an hour I'd stay in bed, not even get up to watch TV......LOL


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Avitare;415240 said:


> We have seen a big jump this year.
> Drive that were 20-25 are now 30+
> The fuel costs last year hurt us and we have long drives between several routes
> (seems like we pass other drivers going back where we came from -- should trade)
> ...


 hey how far east do you come? i get calls for lakes of the north but pass on them cuz its too far out of my way and i'm trying to do all commercial work now.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

How much does it cost you to run your equipment?
Add your percentage

then go from there............................


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

CHCSnowman;979665 said:


> I sure bet they are some "quality" help.....


Thats the going rate here. They do a good job and run new equipment. Most of the guys i have are laid off from some other job, ie construction, concrete, blacktop, roofers. Every year I have a 90% retention rate. I only loose guys when the decide to get out of it all together or they decide to go out on their own. Guys in my market are hungry to make something, as long as you pay them on time they come back for more.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

nms0219;979618 said:


> around here guys are happy getting $55 hr for a loader with 12' pusher. Its crazy, I wont work that cheap. Pick ups and small dumps I got subs working for $35 an hour. And their is no shortage of guys willing to do it. This fall I had guys looking for work call and OFFER to work for less, had 1 guy with a new 2009 f350 asking for $18 an hour.


I have guys plowing in my trucks for more than 18 an hour, then if you add a shoveler or two to a truck, I am paying close to 60 an hour in labor plus what ever the truck is costing me. I know some guys that I think spend close to 18 an hour in coffey. If you have insurance, pay for fuel and want to make 50 cents for the year than maybe you could charge 18. But boy that guy should probably be checked for insanity.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;978742 said:


> From Landscape Ontario...
> 
> 2010 Equipment Charge-out Rates
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Go on their website and see for yourself if you dont believe me. Doesnt mean everyones getting that.


----------

